# They burned my horses alive.



## GreyRay

Wow, that is so sad 
Our house burned down in October of 08 and we lost all of our House pets. 3 great danes, a red healer, a mutt dog, rabits, cats, a cockatoo and several others.
There seemed to be a lot of barn fires in northern IN the year 08. Sad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wildhorsesgone

Thank you GreyRay and I am sorry for your loss. Pets are like little children and losing them is heartbreaking. You are right about the fires in Indiana. Since my barn burned I’ve been checking and a suspicious number of barns have been burned throughout Illinois and Indiana in 2010. Most of them were large facilities, usually commercial type barns. We were so careful about everything in our barn but I never expected someone to set it on fire.


----------



## equiniphile

That's so horrible, I'm so sorry. Prayers to you and Phil


----------



## GreyRay

Ugh! People can be so sick. S=/ I hope you find out what happened, I would be livid!
We found out it was our dads old Ford that lit the house up. Ford offered to pay for everything the insurance didn't(which was pretty much everything>=( nationwide needs to be shut down) but no body has gotten the paperwork sent in. I was telling Mom would should just haul whats left of the pig into Ford and have them replace the friggin truck, since no one is getting the papers to them for the rest of the stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo

I am so sorry for your loss. That is just horrible. I hope they get the person who did it and he gets whats coming for him. If someone killed my Gizmo in such an awful way I would be livid probably kill him or her. But they will get what is coming to them don't you worry.


----------



## dee

I don't know what to say... There are no words for the depths of human stupidity and depravity. I hope they find out how it happened and why. It won't bring your poor horses back, but it might provide some answers. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this...


----------



## DunOverIt

I am so sorry.. I can't even imagine. Is there a way for anyone to help? Type/write letters of concern etc? News links? It may get it STAYING on the front page if people are shouting from the roof tops.


----------



## AppyLuva

That's the most terrible thing I've ever heard. Who could've done such a horrible deed? Only someone messed up in the head could burn eleven horses alive. I'm so sorry for your loss. Here I am in school on their labtops almost in tears from hearing this!


----------



## Katesrider011

What a horrible thing to go through. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mls

It's very sad but per the paper - the fire was electrical - not set.

Heaters suspected in barn fire :: Lake County :: Post-Tribune


----------



## Speed Racer

Interesting, mls. Thank you for finding that article.

The first thing I thought was either something electrical, or hay combustion. If it had been deliberate arson, I doubt the police and fire investigators would be too lazy/corrupt/disinterested to pursue.

Barn fires are not uncommon, because barns have many combustible items in them. Barn fires and colic are two of my worst nightmares, because although we can take precautions, they're not always preventable.

I'm very sorry for the OP's tragic loss of her horses and barn, but the conspiracy theory of some random, evil arsonist just didn't ring true for me. 

Bad things happen to even the best of people. Doesn't mean it was anything more than a tragic accident.


----------



## mls

Speed Racer said:


> Interesting, mls. Thank you for finding that article.


The OP mentioned the article - I just completed the circle.


----------



## Katesrider011

A barn nearby here burned down killing 14 horses. It was also electrical problems. The police and firefighters looked at arson and found nothing. Arson is not something they take lightly, if it were arson not saying it is ,not saying it's not, but they aren't just gonna not care to look into it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MLS, thank you for finding the article.

OP, so sorry for the tragic loss of your horses.

Having no control is always a horrible feeling in a sad situation like this. 


I agree with SR, barn fire is something I do worry about myself. There is just so much out there that is combustible.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I can't find the words to say but Sorry. I wish you and Phil the best.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*Goodbye my wild pretty boys...*

Hello to all those posting here,

Thank you for all of your kind words, it helps to know that there are so many good people in the world. I know that some of you posting also have suffered the heartache of losing your horse and my heart goes out to you as well. 

Except for one dog that belonged to the neighbor, all of the animals that died in my barn Phil and I rescued years ago and they became our pets. Here are their names: *Horses*: Geronimo, Cochise, and Cortez. *Dogs:* Sylvester, Blackie, Princess, Elsie, Spot and the neighbor’s dog Baby-Bear. *Raccoons:* Mugsy and Peppy. 

After the fire, little Peppy was the found completely intact, fur and all. Poor little Peppy was clutching tightly in his right paw, his little Barbie type doll. The doll had realistic looking hair and was about one third the size of a Barbie doll. Peppy never broke that doll, never chewed on her and never pulled her hair out. He had her for about two years. When cleaning the cage, if the doll was on the floor and Phil reached to pick her up, Peppy would growl and run off into his big hiding box with her.

I will try to post all of their photos on my profile page.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*Not guilty as assumed*

I apologize for writing so much.

I appreciate you looking into the news of the fire. I’m glad that people have taken an interest. I don’t wish to make waves with authorities around here or with my insurance company so I’ve stopped pushing. As the fire was still burning, certain people had already decided that it was electrical or some fault of mine due to some assumed stupidity on my part.

In one news article they allude several space heaters as the cause and then say it’s still being investigated. *I assure you that every precaution was taken to assure the safety of my animals and NO space heaters were in use.* That statement was unfounded speculation prior to any investigation. Even the lawnmowers stored in the garage next to the barn had dry tanks. All of the barn wiring was in metal conduit, even metal face- plates etc. The barn had it’s own circuit breaker and a fuse box. I had it inspected before I got my horses six years ago and the inspector was impressed with the electrical set up. 

I am not a commercial facility, these animals were my pets and I loved them tremendously. Many different causes can lead to fire. I’m not a fire science expert. The experts have since determined that the hay was not the cause and so far the cause is officially undetermined. I’ve since discovered that there have been many barn fires throughout Indiana and Illinois in 2010 and it’s amazing that in nearly all cases they assume electrical and close the cases as undetermined. 

When a barn burns so badly, finding evidence of the actual cause is almost impossible. Catching an arsonist once he’s fled the scene is also nearly impossible. Unless someone can prove to me an accidental cause for that fire, I will always believe it was arson and I will forever blame myself for not protecting my horses. The fire started on the side of my barn farthest from my house and I do have enemies. The authorities have no proof that it was electrical but closing the case as electrical or undetermined is better for everyone involved… except of course, for my dead horses and me.

I wish the fire was electrical or accidental because the thought that the arsonist may come back is making me sick.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*Undetermined*

To: MLS 

Read the entire article. Those are his assumptions before investigating. At the end of the same article he also states that its undetermined and still under investigation.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*Wish it never happened*

To: DunOverIt 

You are awesome! Thank you for the words of support and empathy. I made a few posts throughout this thread regarding everyone around here “ho humming” my fire. There is so much to deal with right now regarding clean up, insurance and rebuilding my head is swimming and I’m anticipating many more complications. I will keep everyone up on any new information. Again, thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

wildhorsesgone said:


> As the fire was still burning, certain people had already decided that it was electrical or some fault of mine due to some assumed stupidity on my part.


I think it is making a big leap saying it is either arson or it is your fault.

Barns are a fire waiting to happen. We are humans and can only predict so much. Bad things happen. It does not have to the fault of someone that something bad happened.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*The Trusting Horse*

I never meant to bring anyone down with my horse story but I am pleased that there are so many out there that love horses and appreciate the heartache of losing one (or three). What happened to my pretty boys was horrible but *when I read what happened to DJ, I was appalled and heartsick. *That poor, sweet, old horse! How perplexed he must have been by what was happening to him! 

Undoubtedly DJ must have trustingly walked up to the person(s) that betrayed DJ and brutally beat DJ to death. Whatever it was that led to the fire in my barn, at least my horses didn’t feel betrayed by someone they trusted… poor DJ. I’m so sad for his owners. To know the psychopath is running around free is disturbing to me and I can’t even imagine how DJ’s owners must feel.

Someone mentioned that maybe another horse kicked DJ to death but apparently his owners and the authorities have already considered that and eliminated that as a cause. This is serious because whoever is responsible apparently thinks brutality against the innocent is loads of fun and what is more innocent than a little human child? I pray that they catch the culprit(s) responsible for DJ’s death soon, before there is another tragedy and if my barn fire was arson, I pray that an associate of the arsonist turns them in before they commit another act of arson. *Someone out there must have the courage to speak the truth and stand up for the innocent.*


----------



## QuarterhorseRider

I know... You remember slits of words.... The words haunt you the rest of your life... I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Every time i read this it makes my heart ache. Just know you could do nothing but pray. I just can't keep thinking about them being burned alive. That hurts the most to me. I'm sorry again. (and yes i do read this often. I'm just so sorry.)


----------



## LikeIke17

*stares* I think I read that original post at least four times. That is terrible. All I could think about was "What if that were my horse? My babies?" And you know... I can't even imagine. I don't know how you've stayed so strong. Respect to you for dealing with it. My thoughts go out to you and your animals.


----------



## KateKlemmer

what a complete nightmare. sending prayers your way


----------



## Northern

I wish that all horse owners with barns would not stable their horses overnight, if possible. (not pointing a finger at OP).


----------



## Can He Star

omg i feel your pain cause i dunno what i would do without my horses!!!!


----------

